# SCORED! 10 packages of ground meat!



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

HaHa! I put an add on freecycle for any freezer burnt meats or meats from people looking to make room for the 09/10 hunting season. Would take anything!

WOO HOOOO!  I can run an ad once a week and it must be given away! 

I'm stoked. I just submitted the second ad today because the 1st week was up. :biggrin: Awaiting conformation to pick up tomorrow! I think it's awesome!


----------



## Mlaperformancedogs (Aug 28, 2009)

What a score!!! Congrats to you!! The dogs will love you for it.


----------



## tom e (Oct 7, 2009)

I followed your example and put an ad on Craigslist. I've been contacted that someone has some iced over mystery meats that I can have. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just got another lead off of CL :biggrin:

This time she has a freezer FULL of different cuts of beef!!! Woot!!!


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

Way to go!!!!!!!:biggrin:I just saw the boy that hunts on my place and told him his hunting rights were going to be revoked if he didn't bring me what he doesn't want from a deer. That should be quite a bit of everything. Hope he has a lot of luck this year. He should. They are everywhere. I could sit on my porch and shoot them, but I just can't bring myself to do it. They are so pretty.


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

I got a roast from 2002. :biggrin: It looks like pork except the label reads beef. I even got ground lamb too and some beef patties which I hope is 100% ground beef. 

I was very happy to get that response. Will be placing another ad on Thursday.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

This is fun! Like a scavenger hunt to see what we can find...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The only reason why people don't want to eat freezer burned meat is the change in taste, but lets face it...dogs are not that picky (or they shouldn't be at least LOL)

Other than the change in taste and texture, freezer burned meat is completely safe for dogs to consume, so why not take advantage of all the pack rats out there :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We had a nice haul today! 93lbs of meat from 2 houses off the Craigslist ad I posted last night...


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

WOW jd. That's amazing. Congrats.
BTW. the video of Akasha is great!!


----------



## LakewoodTrio (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow nice job!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> We had a nice haul today! 93lbs of meat from 2 houses off the Craigslist ad I posted last night...


WOW! I'm really freaking jealous! 

Good for you! :biggrin: A friend I know scored 400lbs last week!  That is no type-o!


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Lynn In Tenn said:


> Way to go!!!!!!!:biggrin:I just saw the boy that hunts on my place and told him his hunting rights were going to be revoked if he didn't bring me what he doesn't want from a deer. That should be quite a bit of everything. Hope he has a lot of luck this year. He should. They are everywhere. I could sit on my porch and shoot them, but I just can't bring myself to do it. They are so pretty.



They are pretty, and it is a tough thing, but there are benefits in reducing the populations. Each year deer consistently kill more people (from road accidents) than hunters kill deer. Not to mention they bring around the ticks that can carry lime. A good size deer will yield you a lot of meat. IMO, whole prey is superior to whole prey model.

It is common for hunters to leave the entrails at the spot of the kill, maybe dig a small hole or just cover with leaves. Tell your hunter, feel free to bag up some of the entrails for the dog...heart, kidneys, lung, etc.


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't you have to travel long distances to get the meat from the ads you placed? That's why I haven't attempted it yet but I desperately need a cheaper way to feed my two dogs.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Sometimes they will be far off, sometimes they will be close. If they are close, go get the meat. If they are too far, thank them for the offer and explain that they are too far away. You migh stipulate in the ad the general area you live in. I usually don't mind traveling 30 minutes to get food but will travel for an hour for a large score. If its too far for you, you don't have to go get it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Each year deer consistently kill more people (from road accidents) than hunters kill deer.


I just don't buy that statement. I know they cause automobile accidents but not nearly as many as deer that are killed. 



> Not to mention they bring around the ticks that can carry lime.


Thats a true statement in some parts of the country. It's not a problem around here.



> A good size deer will yield you a lot of meat. IMO, whole prey is superior to whole prey model.


That is an absolute true statement. We do our best to get as close as possible to whole prey. It just isn't possible for the greatest majority of us.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

anifunk1962 said:


> Don't you have to travel long distances to get the meat from the ads you placed? That's why I haven't attempted it yet but I desperately need a cheaper way to feed my two dogs.


I think we drove 20 miles roundtrip the day we picked up the 93lbs. I'll drive up to 1/2 hour for 10lbs or more :wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I probably drove that far for my 100 + lbs haul as well. Totally and completely worth it.


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! You all are lucky! I'm going to have to try the ad thing. I live in the hills of West Virginia - I'm guessing that not many people around here even know what Craigslist is but maybe I'm guessing incorrectly. Even to go to a naturopathic doctor, I have to travel 1-1/2 hours. I guess I could do that for my dogs if the meat is free and there's enough of it.


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't you know any hunters?? That's where I'm getting most of my venison from right now.:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm curious what the peoples response is when they ask you what the meat is for? :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

My ads say that its for dog food. I ask for old meat and say that freezer burn is ok.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I'm curious what the peoples response is when they ask you what the meat is for? :biggrin:


We had one person ask if we were using it for "baiting Pit bulls"... I was like


----------



## anifunk1962 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lynn In Tenn said:


> Don't you know any hunters?? That's where I'm getting most of my venison from right now.:smile:


I know some hunters but I haven't asked them yet. My husband has been squirrel hunting but seeing deer instead of squirrels. It will probably be the other way around when deer season gets here. 

When I first mentioned to my family that I was feeding our dogs a raw diet, I felt like a weirdo, so I don't talk about it much around people I know. I asked some of them, when I first started the raw diet, to give me their old meat when they clean out their freezers but I haven't gotten any yet. Either they never clean out their freezers or they eat everything they've put into them. I'm going to start asking again, though, especially now at the beginning of hunting season.


----------

